# Shubunkin gets disoriented at night...???



## Tricia (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi, has anyone ever heard of fish getting disoriented at night, or in the dark? Recently my fish shubunkin, and ryukin got stressed because of what I later learned was likely from temperature fluctuations. They were in a hospital tank for about a week. After I put them back in the display tank, I've been keeping a close eye on them to make sure that they are okay. They both seem to be for the most part significantly better since being back home. Except, I have noticed that my shubunkin seems to get disoriented at night. I noticed one night that he was really struggling, floating upside down, sideways, trying to correct, then giving up, and floating into the conner. I thought he was dying, but after turning the lights on, thinking I was going to have to move him out of the tank, he started swimming crazy, and within a few minutes got re-oriented. He was then fine, swimming great, happy, acting normal all that next day. Since that time, I've noticed this happens just about every night. What could be wrong that is causing this? Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## KDartMedia (Feb 15, 2014)

Try turning the lights off slowly. Keep some lights on in the room for a few min then turn off tank lights and leave the room lights on for like 30 min then turn them off. See if that helps.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

first of all ; what is their tank temp ?..just unplug the heater..they will be fine with normal room fluctuations after that..
second....do 30-40% water changes at least once a week depending on what size tank..smaller tanks that are not overstocked need a coupkle more changes than a larger tank that is not overstocked...overstocked tanks are a whole other world of water changes..
third...always overfilter........i would suggest 10-15x turnover rate...50 gallon tank = 500-750 GPH filtration..
stop feeding floating foods if that is what you might be using...and use foods that are specifically formulated for goldfish......and also feed sinking vegetable and spirulina pellets several times a week.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Lights can for sure disorientate fish, but normally it is just a starteling thing. My fish kinda get spooked a bit, and then reajust right away.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Could be he has a mild swimbladder issue that he compensates for when awake, but floats when he sleeps. Try peas and other "swimbladder" or "upsidedown goldfish" remedeis.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with what you say. I have one goldie that floats every evening and especially if it gets a second feeding at night.this would be sinking food.

The morning feed is always a crushed canned green bean. They are doing much better though when they get the beans--less side floating.


----------

